# Holganix, SumaGrow, & the like



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

Early this year I came across a compost tea type product called Holganix and after looking into the product and doing a lot of research I decided to grab a jug to see how I liked it. So far I've put down two applications this spring and I have a control area (+/- 10'x10'), and at the end of the season I'll pull some samples and compare the results. The advertised benefits are enhanced root growth, greater resistance to stresses, and less need for fertilizer and herbicides. I know this product isn't a miracle "do-it-all" in a bottle, but I am interested to see the benefit it could have in maintaining a mostly organic lawn care program.

Was wondering if anyone on here has had experience/success with products like these!

Here are some links for those unfamiliar:

http://www.holganix.com/the-science

http://www.sumagrow.com/science.html


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you noticed any difference in the applied area vs the control so far this year? We are experiencing a nice dry hot spell and the grass is showing quite a bit of stress.


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

Not much obvious difference in between the applied vs control that I can link directly to Holganix, but I will say that my neighbor and I share a compacted area that creates dry spots and general poor growth in comparison to the rest of my lawn. They have a service do their lawn and aren't nearly as meticulous with their cultural practice, but my side of the compacted area is holding up much better and actual starting to become close to looking like the rest of my lawn. This could be due in part to the Holganix. Hard to say for sure.

One thing I'll add is that I feel I wont have many measurable results until this fall when I pull some plugs from the applied and control areas to observe root length and density.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@ATLawn I am interested to see how this goes. I am doing a tri-test with Holganix 800+, N-EXT, and DIY from Kelp4Less.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing those plugs.

Great test, thanks


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

I recently used a product that was mostly beneficial bacterias with a whopping 0.06% humic and fulvic acids. I have hard clay soil. Lawn always seemed to struggle as in growth and color. I put down two heavy apps with positive results. As in my lawn looks like I just fertilized and watered heavily. Lawn has had no fert since June and barely then. Let's call it TruGreen at it's finest. Now I'm on to a 70% humic/fulvic product. Need more time with it. So far these product/s work.

slomo


----------

